# Genders



## LoraLanguage

Γεια σας!
It happened something weird again. In one of my dictionaries is written that it is "το λεκές" but I saw in Internet that it's "ο λεκές"... Some months ago I had the common situation with the gender of "τουλίπα". I had learnt it as neuter when I understood that it is feminine. Now I post this because I want to be sure that it's really "ο λεκές"! This is the correct one, isn't it?


----------



## sotos

Yes, ο λεκές. Which dictionary says "το λεκές"?


----------



## LoraLanguage

Thanks! This is one of the dictionaries that I use.  http://eurodict.com/bulgarian_properties.html
It's great because there are given examples and phrases with many of the words! There are written the genders of the nouns and also it is shown how adjectives change in all genders! So I can't understand how there is made such an mistake but it happens!


----------



## sotos

Καλούτσικο για απλές δουλειές. Βλέπω ότι είναι "accent sensitive". Δηλαδή, αν δεν γράψεις τον τόνο σωστά δεν βρίσκεις τη λέξη. Επίσης είναι δημοτική απλοποιημένη. π.χ. εδώ http://eurodict.com/goto-945-ε-ed_gr_bg.html δεν βρίσκω λέξεις όπως "εξευγενίζω", "εξευτελίζω" κτλ. Καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα καλό τυπωμένο λεξικό γιατί δείχνεις προχωρημένος/-νη στα ελληνικά.


----------



## LoraLanguage

I don't agree! I think it's good to be accent sensitive! In this way I learn the words correctly! I found the word "ξευτελίζω" (from Bulgarian to Greek). Does it mean the same thing as "εξευτελίζω"?
(And I'm a woman.)


----------



## sotos

LoraLanguage said:


> I found the word "ξευτελίζω" (from Bulgarian to Greek). Does it mean the same thing as "εξευτελίζω"?



Yes, in theory.  But we don't say "ξευτελίζω". It is either εξευτελίζω or ξεφτιλίζω.


----------



## LoraLanguage

sotos said:


> Yes, in theory.  But we don't say "ξευτελίζω". It is either εξευτελίζω or ξεφτιλίζω.


Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Αγγελος

Η λέξη "λεκές" ΔΕΝ θα μπορούσε να είναι ουδέτερου γένους, εκτός αν ήταν αναφομοίωτο ξένο δάνειο ("το Μαρρακές"). Η κατάληξη δείχνει καθαρά ότι είναι αρσενικό.
Το ίδιο και η "τουλίπα". Μόνο το "γάλα" και ονόματα σε -μα ('στόμα', 'όνομα᾿..) μπορούν να είναι ουδέτερα στα ελληνικά· όλα τα άλλα ονόματα σε -α είναι θηλυκά. 
Απορώ κι εγώ πώς έγινε τέτοιο λάθος σε λεξικό!


----------



## LoraLanguage

Ευχαριστώ για όλα τα  χρήσιμα σχόλια! Διάβασα ΠΟΛΛΆ καινούργια πράγματα που δεν ήξερα μέχρι τώρα! Θα θυμηθώ όλες τις πληροφορίες!


----------

